# CT1 in the classifieds....



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

All I know about these bikes is that they're magificant looking and have a great reputation. I am a recreational/ long distance rider and am wondering if this bike would be too racing oriented for me. Any opinions about it and the price would be welcome. Also, the seller claims this is his wife's bike. I'm 6 1 and ride a 57 Bianchi, how's the sizing on this for someone like me? TIA! 

Here's the link, hope is works.

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...sults_format=long&db_id=51103&query=retrieval


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

*Never mind, its been sold......*

Aw shucks.....


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

Been sold? It was a scam. That ad was ripped off from a current listing on eBAY. So is the C'dale Six13 for sale on the classifieds, and a few others look suspect as well. The scammers are infecting every area of online commerce.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*scam, how do you tell*



633 said:


> Been sold? It was a scam. That ad was ripped off from a current listing on eBAY. So is the C'dale Six13 for sale on the classifieds, and a few others look suspect as well. The scammers are infecting every area of online commerce.


I look at the classifieds all the time. How do you tell which ones are scams? i know if it sounds to good to be true, but other than avoiding ads without photos or photos copied from cataloque (no background) and ads that don't list components, what other clues are there?


----------



## sneezix (Feb 6, 2005)

cmg said:


> I look at the classifieds all the time. How do you tell which ones are scams? i know if it sounds to good to be true, but other than avoiding ads without photos or photos copied from cataloque (no background) and ads that don't list components, what other clues are there?


It's easy on EBay, as the scammers keep posting the same auctions over and over. 
Asking you to pay with a Western Union Moneygram is a big tip-off, as is asking you
to buy their item outside of eBay (though they'll send you a forgery that looks like
the transaction is protected by eBay).

There's one scammer who, in his item description, tells you to send your e-mail
to a different address, rather than to the id posting the item, "because that mailbox
is full." Yeah, right, buddy.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

*Here's what I'll do....*

Since I work in NYC, where the seller claims to be, I'll keep an eye on Ebay and the classifieds here. Let's see if the bike reappears. Perhaps another red flag is the poor picture quality. I also thought the seat adjustment was a lttle odd. Very low and forward. The guy claimed the bike was his wife's so maybe it was too large for her. However, I would be surprised that any Colnago dealer would allow that to happen. Maybe I am reading more into this then reality would support, and maybe the ad was legit, but it does seem a bit peculiar. Not to mention I thought I was getting a new C1 for cheap.


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

CBar said:


> I'll keep an eye on Ebay
> maybe the ad was legit


Keep a closer eye... The bike is currently on ebay, and does seem legit.
Item number: 7143647235 
But of course, much more expensive. Also, not in NYC, but CA.
The posting you saw was a fake rip off, using the ebay photos from the real (hopefully) auction. 
I saw the same thing, and first though, this looks great. Which is about when I also though, too great.


----------



## sneezix (Feb 6, 2005)

I just saw the EBay post. I'd say, "Poor guy," but his wife has a 33" inseam!


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

cmg said:


> I look at the classifieds all the time. How do you tell which ones are scams? i know if it sounds to good to be true, but other than avoiding ads without photos or photos copied from cataloque (no background) and ads that don't list components, what other clues are there?


One way to tell it's a scam is to find the same bike on eBay with different pricing and info, but the same pix.

The other way is that if somebody is selling a $3000 bike for $1100, then it's a scam.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

633
The other way is that if somebody is selling a $3000 bike for $1100 said:


> I purchased a brand-new CT1 on ebay (56cm) frame-only for $950. It was the pre B-stay model though-maybe that is why it was so cheap. Great deal!


----------

